# What a cool DONATION! Thank You MR. Gardner



## cootsrfun2shoot (Sep 24, 2012)

I am 12 years old and was one of the lucky winners at the waterfowl youth fair at Farmington Bay. Darin mounted this canvasback for me. I really appreciated him doing this for me. I thought it would take forever to get back, but he did it pretty quick. I wanted to say THANK YOU!! Mr. Gardner and I you did give my canvasback some ATTITUDE! THANKS FOR THE COOL MOUNT!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Lucky you. He does great work and is a generous man.

I understand that he has considered organizing a youth shed hunt next year. You should ask him about it.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations on taking a pretty dang nice Drake to boot! Something that eludes many (myself included) waterfowlers. :!:

Good look'n work Darin.  


!! Shed hunt eh? Sweet, although the "organizing" part may be a BIT of a problem... ive seen your shop! lol


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet bird kid!


Mr. Gardner carries a "satchel" or what most call a man purse when he is out on the prowl. How much more can a man get organized?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Pretty cool


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

katorade said:


> Sweet bird kid!
> 
> Mr. Gardner carries a "satchel" or what most call a man purse when he is out on the prowl. How much more can a man get organized?


True, true... Although, i take it you havent been there on Swan and or Turkey day. A regular skinning/fleshing machine he is...

Much akin it to the mail sorter in Men in Black.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Top NOTCH Darin! That's a very nice trophy that will undoubtedly last a lifetime.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

That is a very cool donation. I know that there are some folks (like Darin Gardner) that donate time and/or services to things like the Youth Fair, but it sometimes seems that they don't get the recognition they deserve. It was also very cool of cootsrfun2shoot to take the time to publicly thank him for his donation. Well done on both parts!
R


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice bird and congrats on winning the mount. you got a top notch mount there. Nice Darin.


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

Congrats! That looks great.
I love reading stuff like this. 
If everyone did a little for for the kids, what a better place this could be.

Awesome


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Congrats and thanks to you both


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Not only was it First Class for TOB to donate such a work of art, but for a young person to acknowledge and appreciate the gesture is First Class as well. 

Congrats to both for being great examples.......


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

layball: I didn't know you had this in the WF section too... Silly me, I was over posting in the Upland section...



> I understand that he has considered organizing a youth shed hunt next year. You should ask him about it.


-_O-

Actually I could see organizing a shed hunt for the youth on Antelope Island. Tell all those other clowns to pound sand and let the youth have at it for a week before any one else gets to go. Have dad pony up $5 and let any kid who wants to participate. Then all the money goes to habitat and wheeler trail restoration. (After said wheeler trails are closed forever) I could be on board for that...


----------

